# hello



## Samir Eweid (May 17, 2015)

I am a veterinarian from Egypt. I have 8 years experience in my field as a vet also I am a farm manager of a sheep farm in Qatar since three years.
I will move to New Zealand soon so I was wondering if i can work as a farm manager or veterinary assistant till I pass the veterinary council exam?
which area in NZ have more sheep farm to live in?
and if anybody know sites or companies or farms to apply there?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Sheep farming in NZ has been slowly but steadily declining since the 1980's when the sheep population of NZ was at it's peak of around 70 Million. There was 22 times more sheep than people then. Nowadays the population of sheep versus humans is around 6 times and has dropped below 30 Million for the first time in over 72 years.
Sheep numbers have fallen more in the North Island than the South over the years and the ratio is now near 50/50, so with that said, if you are looking for sheep, you'll find them all over the North Island and the upper half of the South Island.


----------



## Samir Eweid (May 17, 2015)

Thank you for your replay and i appreciate your interest

so if that what happen with sheep so what about dairy farm is its work opportunists better than sheep?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Samir Eweid said:


> Thank you for your replay and i appreciate your interest
> 
> so if that what happen with sheep so what about dairy farm is its work opportunists better than sheep?


Dairy farming is a massive industry in NZ and a major part of the NZ economy. NZ is in the top 10 list of milk producing companies in the world.
Fonterra is the largest milk producing company in NZ and milk plants. can be found in a number of places across the country with the largest of those in the North Island and in particular Whareroa in the Taranaki region and Hamilton in the Waikato region.
In relation to sheep farming which is in a slow but steady decline, the dairy farming industry is the opposite and keeps on getting bigger and better.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Dairy farming has gone ahead due a lot to the rise of the Chinese economy. They take a lot of NZ's dairy products now, increasing demand. Consequently, dairy farming has become more profitable.


----------



## Rebecca_Green (May 20, 2015)

Yes China is "waking up" NZ farming industry again as inhamilton said. There will be work available in every growing industry.


----------

